# [SOLVED] Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

I was assuming this was a hardware problem so I decided to post in this forum. I built a new computer (all new parts) a couple days ago and everything seems to be running well. The problem is, every time I start up Windows (XP Service Pack 3) the Found New Hardware wizard pops up twice for PCI devices. The only things I have in my PCI slots are my sound card (Creative Audio Soundblaster) and my Video card in the PCI-E slot (Radeon HD4830). I downloaded the drivers for both of these and they both are currently working fine. I checked my Device Manager and the 2 PCI Devices show up and both have a yellow exclamation mark next to them. I have tried disabling and uninstalling both but they both always pop up again at startup. I have checked both of their "Details" and this is what shows up.

PCI Device = PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA30&SUBSYS_AA30174B&REV_00\4&386B9BA3&0&0108
PCI Device = PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&D8

I googled the first PCI device and it seemed like something for the HD audio for the video card? I am currently using my sound card and have disabled the onboard sound (Realtek AC97 and HD Audio). I didn't even plug them into the motherboard. I had no luck finding what the 2nd PCI device could be. Any suggestions?


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

EDIT: They are yellow QUESTION MARKS not EXCLAMATION MARKS. Mistype.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Did you load all the chipset drivers from your motherboard disk? If not, then do so. 

Also, don't uninstall, because when you do and boot up again, they will be there and load again. Just DISABLE them and shut down and reboot. 

If they show up as a red or yellow mark in device manager, then right click and select update drivers and see what happens. 

With the onboard sound, it would have been wise to just hook it up and get it working before you put in your sound card. At that time, then go to the device manager and DISABLE the onboard sound and then shut down and install your new sound card. That might have prevented your errors.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Hi,
The first driver is an ATI HDMI driver.
The second driver (I believe) is the UAA driver.

What is the make and model of this computer?


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

I built this computer myself so I guess the make and model is .. myself? Here are my specs if it might help.

CPU : Intel Dual core E8400
Vidcard: Radeon HD 4830
Sound card: Creative Soundblaster
HDD : Western Digital 640gb
Motherboard : Gigabyte EP45

They are all currently working fine.


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Did you load all the chipset drivers from your motherboard disk? If not, then do so.
> 
> Also, don't uninstall, because when you do and boot up again, they will be there and load again. Just DISABLE them and shut down and reboot.
> 
> ...


I have tried updating drivers and it just goes back to the Found New Hardware wizard. I have tried putting in my motherboard chipset driver CD and it did not help. When I first had the computer running, I installed the realtek sound drivers then it worked. I uninstalled and unhooked the Realtek HD Audio cable and installed my sound card drivers and now I am running on it. I also have tried uninstalling my sound card drivers then re-hooking my Realtek HD Audio and installing the drivers for it but it wouldn't work after that..


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Hi,
You didn't say which Gigabyte EP45 board but you need to go into the BIOS and disable the on-board audio if you want to use a sound card. On my GA EP45 UD3P board the BIOS entry is named "Azalia Codec" and should be disabled.


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*



Lead3 said:


> Hi,
> You didn't say which Gigabyte EP45 board but you need to go into the BIOS and disable the on-board audio if you want to use a sound card. On my GA EP45 UD3P board the BIOS entry is named "Azalia Codec" and should be disabled.


If I want to use the sound card? My sound is currently working (which is plugged into my sound card), so I don't fully understand what you mean. And my motherboard is the same one as yours.

EDIT: I disabled the "Azalia Codec" but the PCI devices still pop up at start up..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

HI,
Try these drivers:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/hdmiaudio-xp

Let me know if you still have any errors in the Device Manager.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*



BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> Try these drivers:
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/hdmiaudio-xp
> 
> ...


I appreciate the help but I'm afraid it did not solve my problem. Both PCI devices still pop up at start up


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

HI,
Can you run Everest under my signature ans attach the full report to the thread.
Copy and paste the report to Notepad and attach the report using the Go Advance option.
This report will help me "see" what hardware you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Sorry, I'm not sure how to use it haha. Can you tell me how to do the full report?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Have you run Everest?
If so go to the report tab at the top of the window
Select Report Wizard
A wizard box will open.
Follow the wizard selecting All Pages and plain text.
Everest will perform a scan and produce the report.
Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Oh, I must have downloaded the wrong file .. stupid move. 

The report is in the attachment. I noticed that my Motherboard Name and Chipset are "Unknown". Could this be the problem? I could have sworn I downloaded all the drivers for my motherboard though and when I try to locate the drivers in the Found New Hardware wizard, it doesn't find anything when I put in my motherboard drivers CD. But hopefully you can find something out. Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Hi,
Try the Realtek Site:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Accept the agreement
Download and install the ATI HDMI Audio Device.

The site has a very low download speed.

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Try the Realtek Site:
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
> Accept the agreement
> ...


When you said ATI HDMI Audio Device, did you mean High Definition Audio codecs? Because I don't see an ATI HDMI Audio Device in your link .. unless you are telling me to go reinstall the previous ATI link you gave me? 

If you did mean to say High Definition Audio codecs, I don't see how that will help because I don't have the HD Audio plugged into my motherboard. But I'll try anyway .. after you reply which you meant lol


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

HI,
Realtek is having an issue with the link I provided
Click on the link I posted
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Accept the agreement
You will get a redirect>Next
The next window select:High Definition Audio Codecs (Software)
This will bring you to another window
Select: ATI HDMI Audio Device
Select one of the servers to download and install.

Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

I downloaded and tried to install but in the middle of it, a message would appear saying "No Driver was supported in this driver package" then it would shut down .. sigh


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Hi,
Was SP3 downloaded or on the XP Disk already?

What error code is associated with these PCI Devices (yellow?)
Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

No, I downloaded SP3 myself. It seems one of the drivers you provided me with helped with 1 of the PCI devices. When I start up, only 1 PCI Device is detected now instead of 2. Thanks for that.

But the one that still pops up has a yellow exclamation mark next to it in Device Manager and the details for it is PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA30&SUBSYS_AA30174B&REV_00\4&386B9BA3&0&010.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

HI,
I believe the issue is with SP3
Try to uninstall SP3:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249
I will not put SP3 on a computer, unless I know ALL the drivers function correctly first.
(and even on some computers it will cause issues)

Then see if the drivers I provided will correct the issue.

Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

So should I just straight up uninstall SP3? Or should I reinstall it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Hi,
See if doing this will allow you to install the drivers:
http://boredsysadm.blogspot.com/2008/03/windows-xp-sp3-and-microsoft-hd-audio.html

Then install the UAA Driver:
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx
Scroll down to Q888111 for XP SP2

Then the ATI HDMI Driver

If that fails uninstall SP3 and install SP2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en
Then reinstall both drivers.

Bill


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Awesome it worked! Thank you so much for all the help Bill.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Found New Hardware wizard popping up at startup*

Hi nubber:wave:
I am glad to hear it worked for youray:
Can you tell us what you ended up doing?
Did you have to uninstall SP3 and reinstall the drivers?

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## nubber (Feb 23, 2009)

I uninstalled SP3 and reinstalled the drivers and it seemed to work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know.
Bill


----------

